# THE MISSOURI PART OF THE COLLECTION HAS GROWN BY TWO



## UncleBruce (Nov 1, 2020)

*Adding a Missouri embossed beer bottle to the collection is not a very common occurrence, yet in October with the help of a friend I was able to add 2!!!!  A squatty amber blob top: DR. J. C. CORNWALL *//* NATIONAL BEER from St. Louis, and a pony aqua blob top: DICK & BROS. *//* BEER from Kansas city.  It is good to have friends!



 

*


----------



## embe (Nov 1, 2020)

Cool colors on the first, second one gave me a chuckle.  Nice additions


----------



## greendirt330 (Nov 1, 2020)

Awesome color on that National Beer ! Nice bottles !


----------



## sandchip (Nov 1, 2020)

embe said:


> ...second one gave me a chuckle...



I hear his brothers are a couple of nuts.  Great bottles, Uncle Bruce!


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 2, 2020)

Love those-thanks for sharing!


----------

